#ubuntu-cz 2011-02-07
<Starejbar> jak se mam zbavit hlasky ubi-parted ended with error 10
<Starejbar> co to zas v ty instalaci pouzili?
<Starejbar> 8.04 s gparted jde v poho nahodit a 10.10 ne
<Starejbar> proste se to nepopere s diskem
<[ZOMB]> wtf?
<Starejbar> nevim
<Starejbar> boha se z toho picnu asi uz, kaslu na to du stahnout debian
 * [ZOMB] si mysli, ze pokud nekdo stoji o pomoc, tak ze na to umi zeptat ... ;)
<Starejbar> sry za ty vykriky do tmy ale uz mi z toho hraba
<Starejbar> proste mi instalator vyhodi hlasku ubi-partman failed with exit code 10
<Starejbar> a nechce me to pustit k rozdeleni disku
<Starejbar> zkousel jsem ubuntu, kubuntu, rozdelit disky manualne, smaznout vsechnz oddily proste cokoli me napadlo a furt stejna hlaska
<Starejbar> 8.04 mi to vzalo uplne v pohode. zkusil jsem i 8.04 na dual boot s XPckama a taky v pohode
<Starejbar> ale kde je zakopanej pes v tomhle instalatoru nevim
<freax> prosim vas nevite proc kdyz otevru fotku v Eye of Gnome, tak se mi na ni nehodi focus?
<[ZOMB]> Starejbar: tak dej 10.04 a to upgraduj ...
<[ZOMB]> Starejbar: imho nova tabulka oddilu je taky?
<FrostyX> freax: v gnome, nebo mas nejaky window manager ?
<[ZOMB]> Starejbar: ty mas s tem HDD porad nejakej prob cece :D
<Starejbar> :-)
<Starejbar> myslis ze 10.04 projde?
<Starejbar> bych tam nechal 8.04 kdyby nebyla tak stara, kdyby mi to pri pokusu o ugrade na 9.10 totalne nerozkopalo kde
<[ZOMB]> s ni nebylo moc problemu oproti tomu co tak ctes co v svechno v 10.10 nejde nebo se jebe :)
<FrostyX> :)
<[ZOMB]> Starejbar: tam mam pocit zrovna neco menili :)
<[ZOMB]> *vsechno
 * [ZOMB] teda do 10.10 nikdo nedotlaci :P
<FrostyX> co mas ty ? LTS ?
<[ZOMB]> j
<[ZOMB]> a vim proc :)
<FrostyX> :)
<FrostyX> neblbni, prisel jsi o nove ikonky a font z nove verze .. hod si tam ten upgrade
<FrostyX> :)
<[ZOMB]> pac mam rad veci funkcni alespon z pulky, tu druhou pulku stejnak vetsinou predelavam :))
<[ZOMB]> font mas ve zroji ;)
<freax> FrostyX: v gnome
<[ZOMB]> *zdroji
<FrostyX> freax: aha, tak to asi neporadim
<[ZOMB]> uz jsem ho snad i zkousel na nejakym PC ve fluxu
<FrostyX> [ZOMB]: jsem si delal srandu samozrejme
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: aha :D
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: ja vim prd co tam je a neni, zdroje laduju podle sveho uvazeni :)
<FrostyX> tak zdroje resit moc nemusim. na AURu je fakt vsechno
<[ZOMB]> btw pokud nekdo pouziva vimperator, tak jsem nasel novou obdobu pod nazvem "Pentadactyl"
<[ZOMB]> tak tady je to omezeny pro prebehliky aby si to hned nezajebali jako jsou zvykli z win zejo :)
<FrostyX> se divim ze zrovna ty nepouzivas debian
<[ZOMB]> tak mozna ted novej, ale jebat se na unstable nemam naladu :)
<FrostyX> kdo rika unstable ... kdyz je ted sqeeze stable, tak muzes klidne pouzit na desktop i stable.
<FrostyX> ale ani ten unstable nebude az tak unstable :-D
<[ZOMB]> ... proto pisu ze mozna ted novej :)
<[ZOMB]> ale pockam si jeste ;)
<FrostyX> :)
<[ZOMB]> ty prvni dny to stoji stejnak za h.. :))
<FrostyX> budem v blizke dobe preinstalovavat LTS ubuntu na squeeze na eee u kamose
<FrostyX> :)
<[ZOMB]> a stejnak mam rozdelany prace jak hnoje, takze nez se k tomu dostanu, tak to bude nejdriv mesic ..
<[ZOMB]> tfuj eee
<FrostyX> :-D ja bych to teda nechcel ani nahodou :-D
<[ZOMB]> tj hrozna verze kalkulacky, nevim proc to nekdo kupuje :))
<Starejbar> hmm tak jsem na ubuntuforums nasel najaky vlakno kde to typek vyresil tim za na uvodni obrazovce dal F6 a pouzil parametr nodmraid a ejhle ono to zabralo
<Starejbar> heaureka
<[ZOMB]> :))
<FrostyX> taky nechapu proc si koupil takovouhle vec ... chcel to hlavne kvuli vydrzi baterky, ale ta se mu stejne vysrala tak, ze to jede na baterku 10 minut a zdechne to. ted bude kupovat nejakej novej book
<Starejbar> kdy kalkulacku s dlouhou vydrzi baterky tak asi jedine splasit Touchbook
<[ZOMB]> btw nemate nekdo uz napsanej sriptik na prejmenovani filmu a titulku na stejny nazvy + odstraneni mezer a vsech lame sragor z nazvu?
<Starejbar> kurna takovej vlasu vytrhanejch me to stalo
<Starejbar> a ted urcite zjistim ze se mi kde 4.X nelibi a budu tam prat ubuntu :-)
<FrostyX> :)
<FrostyX> Starejbar: co tam mas za KDE ? 
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: ja to nemoh dostat ani na AP, tfuj, uz to v ruce neci, to jsem to mel pujceny 10 min, jeste vtipna nalepka o kompatibilite na celem svete :D
<FrostyX> to 4.6 vypada uz dost solidne
<Starejbar> nevim peru tam to co je na instalacce 10.10
<FrostyX> [ZOMB]: ja bych nechcel nic mensiho nez 14"
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: jen pro toho co necha WM cucat svuj CPU ;)
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: asi tak
<Starejbar> Frostyx : svata pravda
<FrostyX> mno jo, zrat to zere a bezi tam ukrutna hromada sracek. nicmene je to rychlejsi a lepsi nez starsi KDE4.x
<Starejbar> ted si sefik doklapal s nejakym tim malym samsungem ci co to bylo a ja nemohl ani vydat ruce na klavesnici
<[ZOMB]> to asi jo :)
<FrostyX> jsem ho zkousel u me na ntb a nebylo to zas tak spatne ... ale neni to ono no. cisty WM je lepsi
<[ZOMB]> :)
<[ZOMB]> me to moc pripomina win :(
<FrostyX> coz o to, on win neni az zas tak hnusny
 * FrostyX doufa ze nebude prohlasen za kacire a poslan do vyhnanstvi
<Starejbar> :-D
<Starejbar> a uz se s tebou nikdo bavit nebude
<FrostyX> :-D
<[ZOMB]> dejte mu ban, je to kacir! :D
<FrostyX> :-D
<FrostyX> bych se v te skole moc nudil
<mvejmelka> ahoj
<FrostyX> [ZOMB]: nevim jak tobe, ale vzhled me na winech moc nesere (dokonce mam i zaple aero). na druhem ntb mam jen win7 a zapinam ho jen kdyz si chci zaparit CoD, w3 a na hloupe projekty do skoly v C#. ovsem delat na tom neco jineho, tak to musim zahodit z okna ... pocinaje napicu konzoli pres nemoznost konfigurace a totalnim bordelem v systemu az k cestam s obracenyma lomitkama ... C:\xxx   - kurva co to je :-D
<FrostyX> mvejmelka: ahoj
<mvejmelka> FrostyX: mas dnes mentalni prujem ???? ;)
<mvejmelka> FrostyX: krasna stiznot.
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: tjn :)))))))
<[ZOMB]> mvejmelka: uz se to dopsalo :)
<FrostyX> mvejmelka: ani ne, jen jsme resili podobnost KDE4 s winama a ja se trosku rozjel :-D
<[ZOMB]> mvejmelka: http://pastebin.com/grLaV9Vr
<FrostyX> [ZOMB]: krasnej kod. pred spanim si to musim precist :)
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: aby nemel nocni mury hele :))))
<FrostyX> nn ty budu mit z jednoho widloidniho programu kterej prave resim :). ten kod vypada hezky
<mvejmelka> [ZOMB]: moc pekny ;)
<mvejmelka> [ZOMB]: diky
<[ZOMB]> j dik, np ;)
<[ZOMB]> ... hlavicka je template do geany :)
<FrostyX> [ZOMB]: hey ten kod vypada fakt hodne hezky. jak dlouho jsi to psal ?
<Starejbar> ha tak uz mam ten win nainstalovany
<Starejbar> uspech po dvou dnech
<FrostyX> :-D
<Starejbar> mi to pripomelo kdyz jsem poprvy instaloval 5.10
<FrostyX> me kdyz spolubydlici instaloval gentoo :-D
<FrostyX> ale ten to delal mesic, pricemz kazdej den rikal ze uz to ma hotove .-D
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: 3dny s prestavkama na pivo a jiny veci :)
<Starejbar> :-D
<FrostyX> [ZOMB]: :-D
<Starejbar> mno a nevypada to spatne
 * [ZOMB] thx all :))
<FrostyX> zombe necervenej se, fakt je to hezky :)
<[ZOMB]> :D
<mvejmelka> presne tak, ten kod je opravdu peknej ;)
<[ZOMB]> tj tim horkym cajem, na vas v vysoka seru :D
<[ZOMB]> *z
<[ZOMB]> jeste by to chtelo jako treba podminku na pradnej list a pod. ale tak to se casem dotlaci :)
<FrostyX> prej casem :-P
<[ZOMB]> :D
<[ZOMB]> tak osobne nepredpokladam ze bych nekdy vypradnil
<[ZOMB]> :D
<[ZOMB]> kua dneska mi to psani nejde, chapete to ne doufam, uz me neba se porad opravovat :D
<kanus> Ahoj, omlouvám se že otravuji, ale potřeboval bych rychle poradit s jedním scriptem :) Je to nejspíše banalita, ale nějak mi nechce fungovat. Tady je http://pastebin.com/L5KQXWvG Dík
<kanus> jo a ještě bych zapomněl, chyba je na 26. řádku...
<[ZOMB]> kanus: wtf funkce instalace nebo co to jako ma bejt?
<[ZOMB]> uz to vidim
<[ZOMB]> hh, trosek naprd volat neco pred tim nez to existuje ne? ;)
<kanus> no, zkoušel jsem to i když jsem fci hodil na začátek a nechtělo mi to fungovat... jinak si nevšímej že volám instalace(), už jsem to opravil
<[ZOMB]> kanus: tzn funkce instalace musi bejt pred napsana pred tim nez ji budes volat ..
<kanus> [ZOMB]: no, já jsem si myslel, že na tom půjde i takhle, když fci menu volám přímo v ní
<[ZOMB]> kanus: davej mkdir -p /xxx/... napr radek 32
<[ZOMB]> protoze to bude pak teoreticky radek 26 (kdyz bude funkce pred jejim volanim)
<kanus> a to pomáhá v čem?
<[ZOMB]> vytvori celou cestu i kdyzby neexistovala
<kanus> aha, dík
<[ZOMB]> takhle tvoris slozku anglictina v existujici slozece /usr/include/ .... samo neni mysleno, ze to v konkretnim pripade neexistuje :)
<kanus> tak sjem to zkusil upravit, ale pořád marně http://pastebin.com/BZ7FLRiE
<kanus> jo tak.... já si myslel že /usr/include je ve většině dister
<[ZOMB]> nemuzes na to spolehat
<[ZOMB]> kanus: ted je chyba kde?
<kanus> dobře... nebo se ještě zeptám, existuje nějaká "univerzální" složka se zdrojáky k aplikacím ve všech distrech? Tuhle jsem vybral jen proto, že se mi to líbilo 
<kanus> řádek 67 který tam není :)
<[ZOMB]> kde je ukonceni fce menu?
<[ZOMB]> wow az konec
<kanus> na konci... ale zvláštní je, že do dneška mi to bez fce instalace fungovalo
<[ZOMB]> nevim jestli si to pak prebere,kazdopadne to bylo blbe :)
<kanus> našel jsem to podobně na webu v popisu jak se může tvořit menu
<[ZOMB]> osobne davam prednost case ;0
<kanus> počkej, musím si to nastudovat :)
<[ZOMB]> kanus: btw hod si na kazdy if i 'else; echo "prob s ...";fi'
<[ZOMB]> pak se lip detekuje, kde se to zesira :)
<[ZOMB]> kanus: a zbytecne opisujes cestu co mas uz pouzitou v promenny ;)
<kanus> tak jsem udělal co radíš... za každý if a else dal echo "prošlo" a stále chyba v posledním řádku
<kanus> chyba syntaxe: nenadálý konec souboru
<[ZOMB]> nekde bude chybet fi :)
<kanus> nechybí ;) mám tam 4 if i 4 fi
<[ZOMB]> kanus: http://pastebin.com/dAcYg2W7
<[ZOMB]> to mas pres case
<[ZOMB]> priklad jen :)
<kanus> ha, to vypadá elegantnějc :)
<kanus> zkusím to
<[ZOMB]> :)
<[ZOMB]> kanus: vubec zkus nejak vyuzit tech promennejch,  takhle se jen kopirujes s cesta co koukam
<kanus> pokusím se... přeci jen s bashem moc zkušeností nemám
<[ZOMB]> kanus: uplne bych se i vykaslal na zjistovani adresare pri detekci jestli je program instalovan, hledal bych ho pres find
<[ZOMB]> popr nejak selektovat na nejcastejsi slozky
<[ZOMB]> jn, clovek nad tim musi neco prosedet, jinak by to byla nuda :D
<[ZOMB]> kanus: btw na konci neni exit
<kanus> ten tam musí být?
<[ZOMB]> no po menu nemas ani enter, tak bych chapal pro nechape konec :) a na konci ma byt exit :)
<[ZOMB]> kanus: jeste takhle, utoho presunu funkce, tj OK, ale jeste ty promennty musej bejt definovany pred tou funkci, jinak je nezna opet :)
<[ZOMB]> melu z hladu, je to cajk :)
<[ZOMB]> jdu si udelat radsi topiky :D
<kanus> tak dobrou chuť ;) jinak zkusil jsem to ještě předělat, ale stále nic http://pastebin.com/E1vuQg14
<[ZOMB]> nic je co
<kanus> stále nenadálý konec dokumentu
<[ZOMB]> kanus: testni tohle http://pastebin.com/CbKVapDK [+]
<[ZOMB]> je to jen uprava citelnosti :)
<kanus> tak to funguje :) dík moc! mrknu se, co jsem dělal špatně
<[ZOMB]> :)
<[ZOMB]> .. konce radku ;)
<kanus> vida, tak to bylo asi jen odsazování u case :)
<[ZOMB]> jeste bych smaz radek 29, nebo 30
<kanus> jj, ale to jsou už jenom "kosmetické" detaily, nebo se to taky kontroluje?
<[ZOMB]> to bych nerek, par stredniku jsem doplnil :)P
<kanus> ty jsem nejspíš přehlédl... ale ještě jednou dík :)
<[ZOMB]> j
<[ZOMB]> :)
<kanus> ještě se musím vrhnout na dodělání samotnýho program, zatím se měj
<[ZOMB]> bb
<[ZOMB]> :)
<starejbar> no tak první dojmy z kde jsou velice pozitivní, a kupodivu to i na tom starsim zelezo docela svisti, 
<starejbar> teda az na ten trosicicku delsi boot
<starejbar> jsem zvedavej jak to dopadne az se v tom trosku porejpu
<fory> Hosi, jak udelat boot flash disk?
<fory> Problem vyresen.
<fory> Daviidek: Co chces? :D
<freax> :D
<Daviidek> potřeboval bych vypnout reprák v casu když si pustim hudbu do sluchátek tk mi hraje i ten reprák,jak ho mam pls vypnout?
<fory> alsamixer?
<Daviidek> co to?
<fory> Terminal ---> alsamixer
<freax> fory: podle toho co ma za Ubuntu ne? nepouziva se od 8.04 pulseaudio? 
<fory> freax: 10.10 = alsamixer! :D
<freax> fory: tak jo vid... vim o tom hovno :D
<freax> fory: jak je to teda s tim pulseaudio a alsou? :-)
<fory> freax: Good question, vzdy jsem mel alsu.
<Daviidek> díky
<fory> Daviidek: Jo, jde ti to uz?
<Daviidek> teprv to instaluju :D
<fory> GL a HF
<fory> freax: Tak to je na tom, kdo je na co zvykly ne?
<Daviidek> eh?
<fory> Daviidek: GL = Good luck, HF = Have fun.
<Daviidek> aha..a co mam konkrétně ztlumit? :)
<fory> Daviidek: Zkousej.
<Daviidek> aha :D
<freax> fory: jasny.. taky sem vzdycky pouzival alsu, ale nekde sem si precet nejaky ptakoviny o pulseaudio a uplne me to zamotalo :)
<fory> freax: Je to mozne. :P
<freax> aaaah... ten focus u obrazku me stve... vzdycky si otevru obrazek a pak si pomoci alt+f4 zavru uplne neco jinyho!!!
<Daviidek> nejde to..může to bejt tim že mam zapojený do PC repráky a do tech repráků zapojený sluchátka? když to zapojim rovnou tak case mlčí ale já v tech sluchátkach slyšim h****
<skurakai> ahoj. Nevite jak resit problem synchronizace Win Mobile s Ubuntu Maverick?
<Daviidek> problém vyřešen :D díky za pomoc ;)
<fory> Nainstaluji si ubuntu pro netbooky a to vyuziva ocividne mutter. Neni to vice narocne jako GNOME? Zda se mi, ze to docela cuka.
<fory> Zije tu nekdo? Potrebuji radu u ktere ten clovek bude aktivne odepisovat!? :D
<spectrum1> a na to se napyjem ;-)
<fory> Kdyz nainstaluji Linux na nejaky oddil a necham si tam treba Dcko na kterem jsou data. Uvidi Linux ty soubory?
<fory> Preinstaloval se WXP na Linux.
<spectrum1> jj
<fory> Jak to udelat?
<freax> linux vidi vsechno :)
<supersasho> pokial je to ntfs alebo fat tak ano
<fory> Ano je.
<fory> Jak na to? :)
<spectrum1> jak na co?
<spectrum1> proste to uvidi ..
<fory> No, nevidim to tu.
<supersasho> otvor si computer a tam mas zoznam diskov/particii
<supersasho> a staci dat mount
<fory> Radsi nejaky lepsi navod.
<spectrum1> tady je kazda rada draha ;-)
<fory> A na to se napijem! :D
<supersasho> y!
<spectrum1> napyjem ..
<fory> Sory.
<spectrum1> jj :-) na zdravi!
<fory> Tak a radime. :D
<supersasho> spectrum1: na zdravie :)
<spectrum1> no a ktery oddil je to ntfs, to vime?
<skurakai> co cches s win oddilem
<fory> sda2 teoreticky
<skurakai> automaticke pripojovani v Ubuntu?
<spectrum1> tak to asi nebude
<spectrum1> sudo cfdisk /dev/sda rika co?
<supersasho> pastni sem df
<supersasho> mozno bude stacit dopisat do fstab mount point
<freax> taky bych mel dotaz co se tyce oddilu... pouzivam truecrypt a mam sifrovanej celej oddil... jak udelat aby kdyz ho pripojim aby mel jmenovku jakou chci a ne "truecrypt1"?
<fory> Je to SDA2
<fory> NTFS
<spectrum1> sudo mkdir /mnt/windows
<spectrum1> sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sda2 /mnt/windows
<supersasho> alebo /media/windows , kedze tam to uprednostnuje ububuntu, tak nech nema ked tak porozhadzovane particie
<fory> spectrum1: Dal?
<supersasho> a to co napisal spectrum1 tak to dopisat do /etc/fstab a mas to po spusteni
<supersasho> fory: nic, uz mas hotove :-D
<spectrum1> dal: ls /mnt/windows
<fory> Good job.
<fory> Diky hosi.
<spectrum1> hosi .. to se musim napyt ..
<spectrum1> na zdravi!
<fory> pYjeeeem!
<[ZOMB]> neasi
<[ZOMB]> kua, nekdo mi ukrad vidlicku :(
<[ZOMB]> to byl zas ten nemec co sem chodi krast urcite ...
<supersasho> Luke, use the fork...
<[ZOMB]> supersasho: kdyby tu nejaka byla :)
<mvejmelka> dobry vecer vespole
<mvejmelka> k
#ubuntu-cz 2011-02-08
<Starejbar> dobre odpoledne
<supersasho> drupal, joomla alebo wordpress?
<freax> drupal :)
<Toj> supersasho, blog, eshop nebo osobní stránka?
<Toj> sice jsou docela univerzální, ale přece jen každej má svý silný a slabý stránky
<supersasho> osobna a viac menej chcem otestovat asi drupal a wordpress, joomlu som uz skusal a tak aby som mal aspon prehlad :)
<supersasho> len som chcel vediet vase preferencie :)
<Toj> blog mám na joomle, protože jsem ji tenkrát chtěl vyzkoušet (wordpress už jsem znal), teď toho lituji. sice není špatná, ale wordpress se mi líbí víc
<supersasho> to je co som chcel pocut.. takze je to zatial 1:1 medzi drupal a wordpress :-D
<Toj> :)
<supersasho> no nic vyskusam oboje, bo co som si cital nejake porovnania tak velke rozdiely su tam neni, ale wordpress preferovali
<Toj> zkus ten wordpress, vázně se mi líbí... aktualizace celého wordpressu na novou verzi se udělá jedním kliknutím :) stejně jednoduché jsou i aktulizace jednotlivých pluginů
<supersasho> jj presne toto tam vyzdvihovali :)
<supersasho> a taktiez rychlost
<supersasho> a mnozstvo pluginov
<supersasho> freax: sry idem wordpress :-D
<Toj> :D
<Toj> a hodně kvalitních free templatů
#ubuntu-cz 2011-02-09
<freax> dobre rano :)
<bircow> brý :-
<starejbar> dobre odpoledne
<[ZOMB]> bre :)
<starejbar> proc mi nikdo nerekl ze evolution ma tak desnyho irc klienta :D
<starejbar> ja si taky furt jen stezuju co?
<[ZOMB]> hh, ani nevim ze ho ma
<[ZOMB]> jj
<[ZOMB]> :))
<starejbar> no jsem to jen zkusil a nedoporucuju
<[ZOMB]> :)
<starejbar> zlaty irssi
<[ZOMB]> neasi ;)
<freax> evolution a irc? wtf? :D
<starejbar> spatnej vtip
<starejbar> spis je to v empathy
<starejbar> jsem se sekl, kazdopadne je to spatnej vtip
<starejbar> sudo shutdown -h now
<starejbar> zuV7ker78
<freax> tak to si posral :D
<fory> xD
<starejbar> /exit
<starejbar> clear
<FrostyX> :-D
<supersasho> :-D
<supersasho> preto nepouzivam irssi
<[ZOMB]> supersasho: proc?
<[ZOMB]> to ze neumi napsat lomitko, neni preci chyba IRC klienta :))
<supersasho> skor to ze si vela ludi myli terminaly :)
<supersasho> a napisat do sveta sudo heslo a este je v logu aj ipcka, login si vie asi kazdy domysliet, tak uz len skusit ssh, telnet :)
<[ZOMB]> musis samo taky okamzite reagovat, kdyz se ti tohle povede :)
<[ZOMB]> zmena hesla, klice, vseho :)
<[ZOMB]> btw proto mam barevny propt, abych vedel kde jsem :)
<[ZOMB]> omho mozna je s tim spojeno koukani na klavesni u datlu :)
<[ZOMB]> imho *
<[ZOMB]> pak nevedi kam co pisou :)
<supersasho> len starahospoda si to nejak neuvedomil :-D
<[ZOMB]> :S
<freax> ja spis moc nechapu jak to ze si toho nevsim aspon hned po tom co napsal to heslo a stacil nadatlovat jeste exit a clear :-D
<supersasho> hlavne jak si mu napisal ze to posral a on dalej /exit a clear :-D
<[ZOMB]> :D
<[ZOMB]> prvne bych to vytrh ze site :D
<[ZOMB]> lidi si hrajou radi, ja bych si to test treba bejt doma :D
<supersasho> :)
#ubuntu-cz 2011-02-10
<[ZOMB]> brej den
<[ZOMB]> chce se nekomu dneska neco delat? ja bych to dneska vynechal ...
<bircow> máš málo kofeinu v krvi :-)
<[ZOMB]> asi, nemame doma kafe :D
<[ZOMB]> ... co me dost s...
<bircow> máte někdo předplacenou podporu Advantage?
<bircow> nějaký supermarket nebo Vietnamci v okolí...
<[ZOMB]> nejsem zvyklej neco platit :P
<bircow> ja mám doma vždy rezervní zásoby kafí a redbullů :-)
<[ZOMB]> neni za co, ne kam 
<bircow> Já vím, ale jednak ti pomůžou a jednak přispěješ na vývoj Ubuntu
<[ZOMB]> :))
<[ZOMB]> ja ubuntu moc neprospel hele :)
<bircow> Jak to ?
<[ZOMB]> nevim o tom ze bych pro nej neco udelal :)
<[ZOMB]> jdu na obed, tam si dam to kafe :P
<bircow> nejlepší myšlenka dne :-)
<starejbar> boha ted koukam do logu a vidim ze jsem se nespletl
<starejbar> tak kdo vsechno si vcera poznamenal moje heslo? :P
<starejbar> priznejte se
<starejbar> tak asi nikdo tak si ho menit nebudu
<[ZOMB]> starejbar: vsichni :D
<starejbar> chjo tak zas musim vymyslet novy heslo
<[ZOMB]> tohle stalo stejnak za prd :P
<starejbar> :-D
<starejbar> to je tak kdyz se clovek hrabe v nastaveni xek 
<[ZOMB]> ne, to je tak, kdyz clovek nekouka kam pise :)
<starejbar> no ono prave nebylo moc kam koukat
<starejbar> jsem videl jen prouzky
<starejbar> tak jsem si rekl vysunu tildu a pisnu to tam 
<starejbar> a nedoslo mi ze mi tam bezi irssi
<[ZOMB]> :))
<starejbar> lamer jak vysitej
<[ZOMB]> od toho je dalsich 6tty :))
<starejbar> to me taky dneska napadlo :-D
<starejbar> priste se v tom uz skoro spici vrtat nebudu
<[ZOMB]> :)
<[ZOMB]> kua nekonecny sosani debianu  :/
<[ZOMB]> ale taky bych mozna nemusel sosat 4 image najednou :))
<starejbar> a vvvv vo tom to je
<starejbar> taky jsem o nem uvazoval ale to bych zas urcite rozhasil celej hadr jak se znam
<[ZOMB]> :)
<[ZOMB]> presne to planuju :D
<starejbar> :-D
<[ZOMB]> a nejlip na vsech kompech :D
<starejbar> at neni nuda
<[ZOMB]> neasi :D
<starejbar> no a uz je to tu zas
<[ZOMB]> co?
<starejbar> prave jsem manzelce doma restartoval pres ssh pocitac
<starejbar> jsem si spletl terminaly
<starejbar> jsem zvedavej co na to bude rikat
<[ZOMB]> :)
<[ZOMB]> ty si to nejak pletes cece :D
<starejbar> njn clovek si vzpomene ze by mohl update tak jsem se k ni logl
<starejbar> a pak na jinym stroji chci restart a je to
<[ZOMB]> :)
<starejbar> snad ji to neodradi ze ten linux nejak blbne
<starejbar> posledne me potesila hlaskou ty uz tam zase mas ten blbej windows, kdyz jsem neco zkousel ve woknech
<[ZOMB]> tak se tam znova pripoj a hod ji okno s omluvou ze si to byl ty :)
<starejbar> :D
<starejbar> zakladni pravidlo: zatloukat zatloukat zatloukat
<[ZOMB]> :D
<starejbar> a kdyz se to provali 
<starejbar> tak zatloukat zatloukat zatloukat
<[ZOMB]> tak stejnak zatloukat :D
<[ZOMB]> :D
<starejbar> mno koukam ze uz je zase ve firefoxu tak ji to asi moc nevadilo
<starejbar> proste windows nos
<starejbar> no
<starejbar> taky jsem denska premlouval kompl v praci asi pul hodky aby se nerestartoval po nejaky aktualizaci
<[ZOMB]> :))
<[ZOMB]> jo tam je ta otravna tabulka :D
<starejbar> jsem potreboval neco dodelat a von me furt premlouval abych sel na cigaro
<[ZOMB]> :D
<starejbar> no nakonec jsem vsechno sejvnul a poslechl sjem
<starejbar> des bes kdyby tam aspon bylo neco jako ze si to restartuju sam az budu chtit 
<starejbar> ale to neee
<[ZOMB]> njn
<[ZOMB]> nakonec jsem pak mel v praci widle jen ve virtualu a jelo to v poho, uz jsem nedokazal presvedcit win aby se nejak rozumne chovali se trema sitovkama :/
<fory> Pouziva tady nekdo Moc?
<[ZOMB]> MOC ne :))
<freax> fory: jj
<[ZOMB]> driv
<fory> freax: Configuroval jsi barvyM
<freax> uz se ale par mesicu snazim prejit na mpd, ale moje lenost je neuveritelna.. O:-)
<[ZOMB]> jj,mpd je lepsi, taky jsem prelejzal :)))
<freax> fory: ty jo barvama sem se ani nezabejval.. 
<fory> To jsi to mel tak hnusne modre? :D
<[ZOMB]> ja jen v mpd :)
<freax> fory: jo no.. kdyz mi to nevadi u mc :D
<fory> Tam uz me to taky sere. :D
<[ZOMB]> to muzu poskytnout :)
<fory> Mas zmenene barvy v tom? :)
<[ZOMB]> tmave do zeleno zlute ...
<[ZOMB]> poslu screen
<fory> Ukaz, kouknu. :)
<[ZOMB]> fory: j sry sem se tu zakecal :D
<fory> [ZOMB]: Ok.
<[ZOMB]> fory: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1336400/mc.jpg
<fory> To je porad lepsi jak ta modra. :)
<freax> [ZOMB]: nechtel bys poskytnout konfigurak? O:) ty mas urcite nastaveny i asociace coz? k tomu sem se taky jeste nedostal..
<[ZOMB]> nemam fory http://moc.daper.net/node/154
<starejbar> sudo apt-get clean
<starejbar> neee delam si srandu :-D
<starejbar> vic jak odbden heslo menit nehodlam
<[ZOMB]> na to bych se moh taky vy :D
<[ZOMB]> 9.mistny na pul roku musi stacit, vic to jebu :)
<[ZOMB]> freax: asociace ceho?
<[ZOMB]> freax: myslis hotlist? nemam :D
<[ZOMB]> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1336400/mc.ini
<freax> [ZOMB]: ne ne... myslim asociaci souboru... jako kdyz v mc kliknu na video, tak aby se mi otevrelo ve vlc atd...
<supersasho> caute tucniaci
<[ZOMB]> freax: F9 - Command - Edit extension file
<[ZOMB]> cus supersasho 
<[ZOMB]> freax: v CZ - F9,Prikaz/Upravit akce k priponam
<starejbar> boha ta posledni hodina v praci se zas vlece
<starejbar> asi du cumet na trpaslika
<[ZOMB]> :)
<starejbar> tak nejdu
<supersasho> starejbar: asi ti uz dnes povedali co sa ti vcera podarilo :)
<starejbar> jj
<starejbar> jsem si to matne vybavoval tak jsem dnes koukal do logu
<supersasho> :-D
<supersasho> dufam ze heslo si si zmenil :)
<starejbar> jo 
<starejbar> misto osmicky jsem dal devitku
<supersasho> :-D
<[ZOMB]> nice :D
<starejbar> proste pokracovani serie
<starejbar> :-D
<[ZOMB]> ... a ja proc se nemuzu pripojit, kua
<[ZOMB]> :D
<supersasho> série | serie :-D
<starejbar> :-D
<supersasho> hlavne ze ho nikto nevie :)
<starejbar> taky si rikam
<supersasho> a ze nemas ssh na desktope :)
<starejbar> si pis ze mam :-D
<starejbar> tak az se budete nudit tak mi to trosku poladte
<supersasho> tak potom by som v tvojom pripade nehovoril o secure shell :-D
<supersasho> :)
<starejbar> no jo
<starejbar> ja a moje hesla
<starejbar> nejradsi mam 12345
<starejbar> to se dobre pise
<starejbar> no tak trpaslik nejede
<starejbar> aspon futurama
<starejbar> na vybranych pristrojich prenos telepaticky
<starejbar> to by se mi hodilo bo na to dneska uz nevidim
<freax> [ZOMB]: dik :) ja uz sem v tom konfiguraku jednou byl i kdyz ne pres mc.. prohlid sem si to a rikal si WTF? ale ted kdyz sem se na to kouknul znova, tak je to fakt jednoduchy.. tak minuta a vsechno vali jak sem chtel :)
<starejbar> btw uz jste zkoukli starwars? enjoy telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl
<freax> starejbar: co to je za mazec? :D
<[ZOMB]> freax: neasi ;)
 * [ZOMB] jde na pivo
<starejbar> freax: jsem na to kdesi narazil
<freax> starejbar: fakt husty :D
<spectrum1> a na to se napyjem
<spectrum1> na zdravi! ;-)
<supersasho> na zdravie :)
<spectrum1> supersasho, jj, na zdravi! ;-)
<spectrum1> dneska jsem hlasil dokonce 2 chyby .. :_D
 * spectrum1 mel uspesny den ..
<supersasho> oooo :)
<supersasho> na debiane?
<spectrum1> tak nejak, debian a drupal
<spectrum1> nakonec to bude mozna chyba mezi zidli a klavesnici a bug ..
<supersasho> :-D
<spectrum1> chyby se maji hlasit ..
<spectrum1> potreboval bych nejaky dobry kseft jak vydelat spoustu penez snadno a rychle .. nemate nekdo nejaky super-napad? ;-)
 * spectrum1 to do googlu uz hodil, ale naslo mu to jen viagru a detske porno se spoustou zvirat ... ;-)
<freax> spectrum1: takovej kseft by chtel snad kazdej :-)
<supersasho> freax: dufam ze nehovoris o tej viagre a pedoporne a zvieratach :-D
<freax> supersasho: tak to rozhodne ne :-D
<spectrum1> ja to tak pochopil :-D
<freax> spectrum1: aaah... fuj... beha mi mraz po zadech :D
<spectrum1> cim vic zvirat, tim lepsi .. uplne ZOO ;-)
<freax> spectrum1: moh bys treba verejnost presvedcit, ze ti Zuckerberg ukrad napad.. vyjit ti to, tak nemusis do konce zivota hrabnout :-) nepotreboval bys k tomu ani zvirata :D
<spectrum1> wtf ...
<supersasho> ale pravnikov, co povedzme si pravdu, su zvierata castokrat :)
<spectrum1> ale myslel jsem si to .. ;-)
<freax> :-)
<spectrum1> tak vymyslime neco jineho ...
<spectrum1> jmenovat se to bude treba: super-super ..
<supersasho> nooo
<supersasho> to znie dobre :-D
<spectrum1> to samo o sobe prilaka spoutu lidi :-D
<spectrum1> *spoustu ..
<supersasho> mozem robit promo so svojim nickom :-D
<spectrum1> nebo: kdo -tu-neni-.to-je pyca.cz ... tam se zaregistruje kazdy ;-)
<spectrum1> (tak nejak, par chybek se vloudilo ..)
<spectrum1> a ne zi mi to nekdo ukradnete ;-)
<freax> rozeslem retezak s tim, ze pokud se neregistrujes na super-super.cz a neposles to dalsim 200 lidem, ses do zejtra mrtvej :-D za chvilku mame fb v kapse :D
<spectrum1> :-D
<spectrum1> to chce poradne limity ..
<spectrum1> jak to nestihnes do 5 minut, tak .... ;-)
<spectrum1> at jsou lide trochu ve stresu .. :-)
<supersasho> v tom pripade cakaj ddos utok na server super-super.cz :-D
<supersasho> nebude treba botnet, staci retazovka na fb :)
<supersasho> to je buducnost cybercrime :)
<spectrum1> hmm .. zrovna jsme resil jeden zavirovany winXP ..
<supersasho> preinstalovanim na linux? ;)
<spectrum1> na to same, ale nezavirovane .. nejsem charita .. 
<spectrum1> by me zajimalo, k cemu tam je firewall kdyz stejne otevre sdileni C$  ..
<spectrum1> ale to je jedno, stejne uz to je dnes mrtvy system ..
<supersasho> no skor by som povedal ze zombie system :-D
<freax> spectrum1: bohuzel.. usporadani se mi ale libilo 100x vic nez u Win7... nechapu co je vedlo k tomu, ze to museli takhle prekopat... to samy u Office... 
<spectrum1> freax, sranda nastava az u office 2010 a 2007, to je teprv regrese a navrat do minuleho stoleti ...
<spectrum1> jsem se to neodvazil ani nainstalovat .. by me hnali ..
<spectrum1> akorat s debianem jsem vcelku spokojeny
<spectrum1> ma nekdo amazon kindle? 
<spectrum1> uvazuji o koupi, nez zvednou clo ..
<spectrum1> v realu jsem to videl, ale to je tak vse
<freax> spectrum1: o tom mluvim... neslysel sem snad nikoho komu by se to libilo.. vsichni na to akorat tak nadavali a maximalne jim to zkomplikovalo praci..
<freax> spectrum1: kindle nemam, ale taky premejslim, ze si ho poridim :)
<spectrum1> freax, jj ...
<spectrum1> no posledni prilezitost, od dubna se zapocita dan 20 procent ..
<spectrum1> takze pujde cena nahoru ..
<spectrum1> fuj, to jsem se lekl .. kawasaki :_D
<supersasho> brat ma kindle a pochvaluje si to
<supersasho> citava tu niekto root?
<freax> supersasho: obcas.. proc se ptas? :)
<supersasho> mam problem s rss zpravickami.. a potom citanim ich na roote
<supersasho> proste rss mi pridu v pohode a ked je nejaka zpravicka zaujimava, tak si ju otvorim v prehliadaci a citam ju tam, potom ked kliknem na nasledujucu tak ma to hodi kludne aj 10 zpraviciek dopredu.. vecsinou to len preskakuje hociako.. nebyt rss tak o polke zpraviciek ani neviem ze su
<freax> supersasho: mas pravdu.. ja to nikdy takhle neprocital pomoci toho tlacitka dalsi a predchozi.. ted sem to zkusil a fakt to preskakuje divne...
<supersasho> okej, uz som myslel ze som jediny :)
<freax> :-) 
<freax> je to fakt haluz
<supersasho> napisal som akurat do najnovsej o phpmyadmin, hadam sa niekto z redakcie vyjadri
<freax> mimochodem co pouzivas za rss ctecku?
<supersasho> liferea ale sem tam som uz zacal aj google reader pouzivat
<supersasho> hlavne ked mam rss aj na mobile
<freax> joo tak liferea mam taky :) myslel sem, ze vyzkousim nejakou alternativu, ale asi ne :-) google reader sem jeste nezkousel, ale urcite to ma svoje vyhody.. mozna ho testnu :) nejradsi bych ale stejne konsolovou rss ctecku.. jenze tam bude problem s diakritikou :-(
<freax> aaah... me jebne... dneska dali akci v jednom eshopu na ntb co chci a jen co sem jim ohledne toho notasu napsal mejl, tak akci zrusili a je jeste drazsi nez vcera :-/ mel sem si ho blbec hned objednat :-/
<supersasho> :(
<supersasho> no ja som sa po 4roch rokoch rozhodol pre upgrade a co sa nestane?! intel pokakal chipset :-D
<supersasho> a myslim si ze ked chvilu pockas tak ta cena pojde dolu
<supersasho> alebo im napis ze by si mal zaujem o ten notebook ale iba za akciovu cenu :)
<supersasho> im sa zo dna na den naklady nezvysili nan, len ich o tom nejak presvedcit ze si zakaznik, tak si ta maju vazit a ze aj nizsia marza je lepsia ako ziadna.. iked ked je to nejaky vecsi e-shop tak ta budu mat u (_._)
<freax> supersasho: prave.. je to eshop s celou siti obchodu po CR, takze se na me nejspis vys**** :-/
<freax> supersasho: zkusim chvilku pockat, ale stejne to asi nevyjde... jak se rozhodnu si neco poridit, tak je to i vcera pozde :-D
<supersasho> alfa?
<freax> supersasho: mironet
<supersasho> freax: najhorsie je ked si to konecne kupis a za par dni to uvidis niekde lacnejsie alebo za taku istu cenu lepsi model :-D
<supersasho> tusimze je to aj nejaky z murphyho zakonov :)
<freax> supersasho: jo jo... tohle u me zarucene funguje... kdyz sem si kupoval posledniho ThinkPada, tak ho za par tejdnu po tom co sem si ho prines domu zlevnili o 5000,- :D
<supersasho> oj :(
<supersasho> tak to vie nakakat
<freax> to jo no... rek bych, ze ted to nebude jiny.. sem dite stesteny :D
<supersasho> inac dnes ma dostal nas vyucujuci na skole.. dal som si predmet ze os linux vo fyzike a technike, ze je to iba taky light uvod do tajov linuxu, predmet pre takych co ho nepouzivali, alebo o nom ani nepoculi.. tak rozpraval o historii a spomenul richarda stallmana a ze je uz chudak mrtvy :-D pozeram ze no to asi nebude uplne tak pravda, bo som cital s nim rozhovor dnes rano :-D a ze tusimze bol aj u susedov v usti nad labem... trochu
<supersasho>  taky minitrapas ale tak hadam mi ako konzultant nebude robit problemy :-D
<supersasho> ako vyucujuci je fajn a paci sa mi ze ako hadam jediny profak sa tam zaobera linuxom opensource a podobne, ale ma este rezervy v informaciach :)
<freax> pohrbil chudaka Stallmana? :D taky mam dva takovy oblibeny profesory u nas ktery si jedou opensource, linux a tak.. sem za to hrozne rad. je fajn kdyz mi nikdo necpe ze mam delat urcity veci na woknech a prizpusobi i prednasky tim zpusobem, ze vyklada o tom, jak urcity veci fungujou ve woknech a taky jak to jede v linuxu
<supersasho> jj ja vzdy len vitam ked sa niekto o Linux a OSS zaujima.. nedavno odisiel bratovi disk a tak frci teraz na linuxe a zapacilo sa mu to.. a to prechadza z 3dsmax na blender :)
<freax> tak to jo :) taky mam vzdycky radost kdyz nekomu ukazu linux, treba mu ho i nainstaluju a on je s nim spokojenej,pochvaluje si ho a jeste ho doporuci dalsim... 
<supersasho> presne :)
<supersasho> taky dobry pocit z toho ze si spravil dobru vec :)
<freax> jo jo :) taky ale casto rostu, kdyz od nekoho slysim jak je linux silene slozitej a kdyz neumis 200 prikazu v terminalu, tak s nim neudelas vubec nic... a takovyhle mineni o linuxu ma bohuzel hrozne moc lidi..
<FrostyX> freax: a to treba i 90% mich spoluzaku (3 rocnik prumyslove SS s oborem IT - SW). 
<FrostyX> ale kde vsichni na takovy nazor chodi, to by me celkem i zajimalo
<freax> to urcite siri ten zmetek Gates :D
<supersasho> In a world without walls and fences we need no Windows and Gates :)
<FrostyX> :)
<supersasho> ale mate pravdu hosi.. vela ludi ma skreslenu predstavu o linuxe.. dnes som par spoluziakom ukazal compiz a zrazu zacali menit nazory :-D proste mozete ludom hovorit aky je bezpecny, otvoreny, standardizovany ale pokial to nie je pekne tak sa k tomu ani nedostanu
<supersasho> We all know Linux is great... it does infinite loops in 5 seconds.
<supersasho> - Linus Torvalds about the superiority of Linux on the Amterdam Linux Symposium
<supersasho> :-D
<freax> ..and he was right :D
<freax> Microsoft gives you windows, linux gives you the whole house... ┌П┐(◉_◉)┌П┐
<freax> :)
<FrostyX> kdyz tu padaji takove zajimave hlasky. cetli jste http://zdrojak.root.cz/clanky/o-programovani-prevazne-nevazne/ ? :-) 
<freax> heeej... tohle mi nejak uniklo.. dik :)
<supersasho> FrostyX: jj ale si to rad precitam znova, pretoze si aj tak pri precitani vsetkych zapametam tak 2 :)
<FrostyX> ja si nepamatuju snad zadnou :-.D
<FrostyX> jen utrzky :-D
<FrostyX> ale nasmal jsem se u toho hodne
<supersasho> a niektore si nepametam vobec ako tak pozeram :-D 
<supersasho> tak to teda, diky za pripomenutie :) K+ ak by tu nejaka bola :-D
<FrostyX> mno nic, mejte se tu. dobrou
<supersasho> dobru
<freax> dobrooou :)
<supersasho> no nic, tiez uz pojdem pomaly, dobru
<freax> supersasho: dobrou :) to ja tu jeste par hodin budu cumet :D
<supersasho> :)
#ubuntu-cz 2011-02-11
<supersasho> dobre rano vospolok
<[ZOMB]> rofl, to ctu az dnes "programovani prevazne nevazne" :))
<starejbar> bry vecir
<mirfil> ahoj
<mirfil> zkousel nekdo apt-cacher ng, ted vysel clanek na rootu,snazim se to vyzkouset, ale nestahne mi to zadne balicky
<starejbar> apt-get install beer
#ubuntu-cz 2011-02-12
<supersasho> pekne, dufam ze aj slnecne, popoludnie prajem
<freax> supersasho: kez by slunecne :-/
<supersasho> tak mne tu svieti slnko cely den :)
<supersasho> pomalicky cakam kedy zapadne a budem vidiet poriadne na monitor :)
<freax> supersasho: :-D jo, to taky nemam rad když mi svítí do monitoru.. proto mam skoro pořád zataženo.. ale dneska sem mel zrovna naladu jit na chvilku ven, takze by se slunicko hodilo.. ale tady je venku celej ten neskutecne hnusne :-/
<Amynka> monitoor
<Amynka> co to je?
<caraya> muzu se zeptat? :-)
<caraya> mam Kubuntu9.10 a z repositaru sem si ted pridal pure-ftpd
<caraya> podarilo se mi tap pridat uzivatele a rozejt ho tak jak je potreba.
<caraya> ale de o to ze kdyz s enekdo zkusi pripojit tak to po nem nechce heslo
<caraya> a nemuzu nikd enajit nejakej konfiguracni soubor pisou ze to ma byt instalovane v /usr/local/sbin/pure-ftpd, ale  nic talkoveho najit nemuzu :-(
<caraya> nejaka pomoc pls?
<supersasho> caraya: neviem ci si to uz poriesil medzitym, ale mas uzivatelov cez databazu alebo cez PAM?
<caraya> Netusim co je PAM... ale prakticky sem postupoval podle http://www.abclinuxu.cz/blog/cxblog/2006/8/pure-ftpd-instalujeme
<supersasho> PAM je druh autentifikacie, su aj dalsie LDAP a ine :)
<supersasho> a teda stale ti to nejde tak jak by si potreboval alebo uz hej?
<caraya> jo LDAP  sem uz nekde videl :-)
<supersasho> :)
<caraya> no porad je to stejne...   ftp://188.175.64.30/   
<caraya> dovvnitr te to pusti, muzes i stahovat a zapisovat (ale kupodivu ne mazat)
<caraya> v Home na to mam vlastni aresar, s rwx pravy
<supersasho> a teda chce to po tebe stale to heslo?
<caraya> no prave ze nechce
<supersasho> aha, ja blbec som to zle precital
<supersasho> no idem kuknut ten navod co si sem dal, ze ako je tam autentifikacia spravena
<caraya> sudo pure-pw useradd login -d /home/login -u myftp
<caraya> ja to teda mam /home/ftp -u ftp
<supersasho> a mas ho teda aj normalne vytvoreneho cez useradd?
<supersasho> alebo adduser, v podstate je to jedno :)
<caraya> no ooboji... v systemu sem vytvoril  adduser ftp abych mohl u pure-pw priradi uig ftp
<supersasho> a nastavil si cez pure-pw aj heslo uzivatelovi ftp?
<caraya> uig = uid
<caraya> jj
<caraya> pak to po me chtelo, tak sem mu zadal... teda to stejne jak login, tak ze by se to nejak anulovalo?
<supersasho> v tom by nemal byt problem ale tak skusit to mozes, za to nic nedas
<caraya> to zkusim.. ho smaznout a vytvorit jinak
<supersasho> alebo
<supersasho> ale este predtym mi posli info
<supersasho> pure-pw show ftp
<caraya> Unable to open the passwd file: No such file or directory
<caraya> on nema soubor pro hlesla. tak to ne kam zapsat.. takze pousti vsechny
<caraya> chapu to spravne?
<caraya> to my vypsal pri pokusi zmenit helso
<supersasho> no dobre to chapes
<supersasho> tak tam potom daj este -f parameter
<caraya> Unable to fetch info about user [ftp] in file [/etc/pure-ftpd/pureftpd.passwd]
<caraya> a co znamena fetch?
<caraya> aha nic..
<caraya> slovnik pomoh
<supersasho> :)
<supersasho> nano /etc/pure-ftpd/pureftpd.passwd
<supersasho> inac dufam ze si nezabudol sudo ked si pridaval usera :)
<caraya> jj, to ne
<caraya> tim nano... se mi otevre uplne prazdnej soubor... a nejak netusim v jake forme do nej zapisovat
<caraya> nadrzo user:ftp  passw::01   to asi nebude
<caraya> tam sem ho vytvoril ten soubo s hesly
<caraya> ale zas tam nechce zapisovat, ze tam nema info o uzivatelich (si navymrcuje)
<supersasho> hm
<supersasho> no vytvoril si teda ten subor pureftpd.passwd?
<caraya> vytvoril sme si ho .. prazdnej... a pak zkusil uzivatelovi zmenit to helso (sudo pure-pw passwd ftp)... ale jak sem psal zas mi napsal ze tam nema to info
<supersasho> aha
<caraya> zkousel jsem jeslti nekde nenajdu ten pure-passwd soubor na jinem miste na disku a nic... ani pri hledani v celym kořenu..
<caraya> to co mam z reposiitaru je asi dost jinak udelane :-(
<caraya> stve me ze s emi nedari ani toho usera "ftp" vymazat... 
<caraya> sudo pure-pw userdel ftp
<caraya> Error.
<caraya> Check that [ftp] already exists,
<caraya> and that [/etc/pure-ftpd/pureftpd.passwd.tmp] can be written.
<supersasho> ahaaa
<supersasho> tak tak to bude uplne iny problem potom :)
<supersasho> este neviem uplne aky, ale aspon sme sa pohli dalej
<supersasho> daj mi sekundu
<caraya> klidne dve
<caraya> nejak mi nesedi v tom clanku tohle:
<caraya> Musíme proto z /etc/pure-ftpd/conf/PureDB udělat symlink do /etc/pure-ftpd/auth/50pure. Tím vnutíme pure-ftpd soubor s usery. V konsoly to vypadá nějak takhle:
<caraya> cd /etc/pure-ftpd/auth
<caraya> sudo ln -s ../conf/PureDB 50pure
<caraya> V tech souborech je cesta k "/etc/pure-ftpd/pureftpd.pdb" ale ten je prazdnej
<supersasho> okej idem sa na to pozriet
<supersasho> cize v /etc/pure-ftpd/auth/50pure mas zapisane co?
<supersasho> toto "/etc/pure-ftpd/pureftpd.pdb" ?
<caraya> jj
<caraya> a cat /etc/pure-ftpd/pureftpd.pdb  mi nenapise nic
<supersasho> skus vypnut pureftpd a potom vymazat toho uzivatela "ftp"
<caraya> nic.. res to same
<supersasho> no podme s5 k tomu, ze sa neda vymazat ftp uzivatel
<supersasho> cize ftp user urcite existuje? :)
<caraya> zkus se jeste jednou podivat ftp://188.175.64.30/ jeslti uvidis ty *.pdf
<supersasho> jj tie vidim
<caraya> a bez helsa ze
<supersasho> aaaa
<supersasho> sry, zmaz ten subor co som tam dal :-D
<supersasho> jj bez hesla som sa tam dostal
<supersasho> a evidentne sa tam da upnut :) a zmazat nie
<caraya> no prave...
<caraya> zkusil jsme jeste jednou vtvorit toho uzivatele ftp a tentokrat mi "naplnil" ten soubor pureftpd.passwd
<caraya> ftp:$1$obWm.et0$HMxXHlO45vrXiVFs3e.T41:1002:1002::/home/ftp/./::::::::::::
<supersasho> nooo
<supersasho> tak restartni server
<supersasho> a uvidime ci sa tam stale dostanem
<caraya> ale i kdyz sem pureftpd killnul a zapnul znovu, tak porad se to heslo nechce
<supersasho> aha
<caraya> teda aspon u me kdyz to zkousim pres FF
<supersasho> jj stale nechce odo mna heslo
<supersasho> a teda sudo pure-pw show ftp ti co vypise?
<caraya> uz asi to co ma
<caraya> caraya@caraya-desktop:/etc/pure-ftpd$ sudo pure-pw show ftp                                                                                                                                                                                 
<caraya> Login              : ftp
<caraya> Password           : $1$obWm.et0$HMxXHlO45vrXiVFs3e.T41
<caraya> UID                : 1002 (ftp)
<caraya> GID                : 1002 (ftp)
<caraya> Directory          : /home/ftp/./
<caraya> Full name          :
<caraya> Download bandwidth : 0 Kb (unlimited)
<caraya> Upload   bandwidth : 0 Kb (unlimited)
<caraya> Max files          : 0 (unlimited)
<caraya> Max size           : 0 Mb (unlimited)
<caraya> Ratio              : 0:0 (unlimited:unlimited)
<caraya> Allowed local  IPs :
<caraya> Denied  local  IPs :
<caraya> Allowed client IPs :
<caraya> Denied  client IPs :
<caraya> Time restrictions  : 0000-0000 (unlimited)
<caraya> Max sim sessions   : 0 (unlimited)
<caraya> caraya@caraya-desktop:/etc/pure-ftpd$
<caraya> evidentne i nejake heslo tam ma... ale nejak ho nechce pouzit
<caraya> dival jsem se do logu
<dvx> dobrej tapetar
<caraya> a kdyz ke me pristupujes, tak to pouziva toho ftp
<caraya> eb 12 21:02:08 caraya-desktop pure-ftpd: (ftp@88-80-225-239.nr.satronet.sk) [NOTICE] /home/ftp//P1040042-when_you_see_it.JPG uploaded  (1118151 bytes, 947.46KB/sec)
<caraya> pardon
<caraya> dvc: pardon
<caraya> dvx
<dvx> v poho
<caraya> ale premyslel jsme uz to hodit jinam, ale pak sem si rekl ze tohle by este slo
<supersasho> tak ci tak tu je kazdy idle :)
<supersasho> ked tak do buducna pastebin.comn
<supersasho> tak ale asponze to uz ma heslo
<supersasho> len preco si ho nevypyta
<supersasho> hm
<caraya> a navic se divam v logu ze to asi pousti i anonymni
<supersasho> kuknem to v manuali pureftpd
<caraya> ha
<caraya> v FAQ k tomu pureftpd
<caraya> sem nasel: To run an anonymous FTP server you must have a *system* account called 'ftp'. Don't give it any valid shell, just a home directory. That home
<caraya> directory is the anonymous area.
<caraya> tak mozna tohle je ten zakopanej pes
<caraya> zkusim ze systemu odebrat toho "ftp" a vytvorit jineho
<supersasho> aha, tak vytvor ineho uzivatela a zrus mu shell pristup
<supersasho> jj
<supersasho> ak som to spravne pochopil ono vyuziva normalneho uzivatela ftp ako prostrednika k virtualnym uzivatelom
<supersasho> cize by si ho mazat nemal
<supersasho> okej idem si precitat ten navod od teba, to bude najlepsie :)
<supersasho> no hned na zaciatku toho clanku je pisane to co v manuali na pureftpd.org :)
<freax> screen
<freax> shit :D
<supersasho> irssi? :)
<freax> jj :D
<supersasho> este ze si sem nedal svoje root heslo jak starejbar :-D
<freax> supersasho: to jo no :D na to si davam pozor kam ho pisu :)
<supersasho> caraya: chod este raz presne podla toho navodu a ak ti bude fungovat, tak potom mozes vytvarat aj inych virtualnych uzivatelov
<supersasho> freax: :)
<caraya> uz to vali asi jak ma :-)
<caraya> cml:123
<caraya> toho ftp sem ze systemu vyhodil.. raadsi
<supersasho> jj tak uz to facha
<supersasho> a ako to mas teda teraz spravene?
<caraya> ftp sem smazal jak ze systemu, tak z pureftpd a vytvoril v obojim noveho ucivatele "cml"
<caraya> ted uz pujdou nadefinovat urciote adresare, ktere budou pristupne a tak to uz by nemel byt problem.
<supersasho> aha, no cize bol asi len problem s tym normalnym ftp uzivatelom a nie virtualnym
<caraya> jeste pls kdyztak zkus jestli ted uz muzes soubory mazat
<supersasho> jj idem skusit
<supersasho> ktory mozem?
<caraya> no on asi uzovatele "ftp" bere automaticky jako anonymniho
<caraya> kterykoliv
<supersasho> asi je to tak, len v tom ceskom navode je napisane akehokolvek uzivatela, tak to je zavadzajuce
<supersasho> preto je lepsie si to kuknut v originali :)
<supersasho> a ide to zmazat
<supersasho> Command:	DELE Fair Trade_Siposova.pdf
<supersasho> Response:	250 Deleted Fair Trade_Siposova.pdf
<caraya> super.. divam se tu  na to v logu.
<supersasho> :)
<caraya> diyk moc za pomoc, ja se sice do to originalu taky trochu dival, ale tohle sem nejak prehlidl
<supersasho> nonymous FTP logins will be allowed if there's a system
<supersasho> account called 'ftp' and every user of your system will be able to access
<supersasho> the FTP server using his regular login/password pair.
<supersasho> ale ani ja som o tom nevedel sa priznam :)
<supersasho> kazdopadne som rad ze ti to funguje
<supersasho> a nabuduce to asi aj ja spravim cez virtualuserov a nie cez mysql, iked aj to ma svoje caro :)
<caraya> prave ti vyrtualni uzivatele se mi celkem libi
<caraya> mysql to uz je pro me vyssi divci.. zatim
<supersasho> jj je to jednoduchsie ked clovek nepozna SQL
<supersasho> :)
<caraya> Este bych mel jeden totaz.... mam pres smb dosptupnych celkem dost skupin ve kterych je dost PC.. jak mam zjistiti jejich IP ?
<caraya> este sem to nejak negooglil jak   na to, ale prepokladam ze to bude neco trivialniho
<supersasho> v tomto asi neporadim 
<caraya> ok si to nekde najdu...
<caraya> ale za ftp u me mas pivko :-)
<supersasho> :)
<supersasho> to bolo spolocnymi silami, ja som sa tiez nieco naucil popritom, takze zisk pre kazdeho :)
<freax> aaah... "Day changed ..." zase.. tuhle hlasku nesnasim :-/
<supersasho> freax: ? :)
<supersasho> jaaaj ze je po polnoci :)
<supersasho> blik
<supersasho> no tiez nemam rad ked je uz zajtra
<freax> joo.. me nedoslo, ze tuhle hlasku: "Day changed to 13 úno 2011" mi tu vypisuje irc klient :)
<freax> ten den je hrozne kratkej.. nez se vzdycky stacim vzpamatovat, tak je zase po pulnoci..
<freax> den by mel mit aspon 32 hodin :)
<supersasho> ja cakam a dufam ze sa dozijem toho ze budeme kolonizovat nejaku planetu, kde bude mat den tych 32 hodin :)
<supersasho> ide len o to aby som nestravil z toho 1/3 v robote :( 1/3 spanim, bo potom by to cele nemalo vyznam :-D
<freax> to jo no.. :-D ale kdyz bys vic makal, tak by i ta vejplata byla hezci :) akorat jde o to, jestli bys z toho nebyl tak vyfluslej, ze bys zbytek dne prospal :)
<supersasho> no nemame to este domyslene to je pravda, ale tak dovtedy kym budeme naozaj kolonizovat tak hadam nieco vymyslime, v najhorsom zalozime vesmirne odbory :)
#ubuntu-cz 2011-02-13
<caraya> Brou noc
<fory> Ma irssi nekde nastaveni?
<freax> fory: ~/.irssi/config
<fory> freax: Dik.
<mirfil> ahoj
<mirfil> nevi nekdo jak pridat pri bootovani do lila recovery mod?
<mirfil> jak lze lilo opravit kdyz se posere, ve stavajicim systemu?
<freax> mirfil: nemuzes nabootovat z live co?
<freax> *cd?
<mirfil> freax: ne o to nejde, mohl bych nabootovat z usb ale zajima me jak to opravit kdyz mi to padne,a nebudu mit s sebou usb
<mirfil> freax: novej grub me sere ze se jinak nastavuje a uz nic neni v menu.lst a kdyz pridam disk nebo neco udelam spatne a zmeni se mi poradi disku tak nenabehne
<mirfil> tak ted faram nad lilem, a nad tim jak spravit jej opravit az se posere
<freax> mirfil: njn.. menu.lst se s grubem 2 uz generuje no.. taky sem si na to chvilku zvykal.. uz je to hrozne davno co sem mel lilo.. skoro na nic si uz nevzpominam..
<freax> mirfil: koukni treba na tenhle clanek: http://www.abclinuxu.cz/clanky/system/na-co-se-casto-ptame-1-lilo;jsessionid=1ues2a8yvo9bx treba se tam dozvis vic ;-)
<mirfil> freax:diky kuknu na to
<freax> mirfil: nz :)
#ubuntu-cz 2012-02-06
<ZOMBitch> to si ten winvocas snad dela z nas srandu ne? :))))) soft na kompresiu :))))
<maxxx> mám ve virtualbox nainstalovaný windows 7, v nastavení nastavenou složku, ale když ve windowsech zadám \\vboxsvr tak mi to nezobrazí žádnou složku. Mohl by mi někdo poradit co s tím?
<FrostyX> maxxx: a mas nastavene sdilene adresare ?
<maxxx> myslíš ve virtualboxu?? jestli jo, tak mám
<FrostyX> jj tam jsem myslel
<FrostyX> a kdyz bys zkusil \\vboxsvr\NazevSdilenehoAdresare    ?
<FrostyX> obcas se mi stane, ze pruzkumnik adresar nevidi, ale kdyz mu nacpu primou cestu, tak se do ni dostane
<maxxx> vyzkouším
<maxxx> FrostyX: Napíše mi to: Systém Windows nemůže získat přístup k \\vboxsvr\windows-hry
<FrostyX> ta hlaska se vypisuje v souvislosti s opravnenim, nebo ze to umisteni neexistuje ? 
<FrostyX> Nevis ?
<maxxx> V podrobnostech je napsáno, že Cesta v síti nebyla nalezena
<FrostyX> ah
<FrostyX> zajimave ... zkusim nastartovat virtualbox
<FrostyX> hele me to funguje bez problemu ... Spustil jsem virtualni winy, pak jsem dal settings u toho virtualniho systemu > shared folders > pomoci toho pluska vpravo jsem pridal novy adresar, podival se, ze ma access "full" a dal \\vboxsvr a tam to je
<FrostyX> maxxx: aa mozna ....mas nainstalovane guest additions ?
<FrostyX> jajks
<FrostyX> maxxx: .mas nainstalovane guest additions ?
<FrostyX> v cestine "pridavky pro hosta"
<maxxx> když spustím diagnostiku, tak mi to napíše, že Systém Windows nenalezl počítač nebo zařízení s názvem vboxsvr
<FrostyX> co ty pridavky pro hosta ? Mas je nainstalovane nebo ne ?
<maxxx> nemám
<FrostyX> tak je zkus nainstalovat
<FrostyX> maxxx: podle wiki "Přídavky pro hosta nainstalujete tak, že při jedoucím virtuálním stroji zvolíte Zařízení → Instalovat Přídavky pro hosta"
<maxxx> FrostyX: Už to instaluju
<maxxx> FrostyX: Díky díky moc už to funguje
<FrostyX> supr
<windors> nazdar, lockol som qbittorrent lenže som musel urobiť v hesle nejaký prklep a teraz ho nemôžem spustiť to že som ho odinštaloval nepomohlo nejaké nápady?
<FrostyX> windors: kdyz jsi zkousel to preinstalovani ... mozna bych zkusil preinstalovani s tim parametrem aptitude, ktery smaze i konfigy ...
<SquirrelCZECH> +1
<FrostyX> windors: aptitude purge to myslim je
<windors> píše že nemôže nájsť balík
<FrostyX> a mas ten qbittorent ted nainstalovany ?
<windors> mal som..ani tak nenašlo balík tak som ho odinštaloval ale ani potom nenašlo
<windors> robím to cez root...
<FrostyX> jsem zmateny ... 
<windors> vlstne..odinštaloval som ho...ale ešte stále sa tvári ako zapnutý
<windors> ps ax
<windors> vedľa...
<FrostyX> Chceme resetovat nastaveni balicku qbittorent. Nevim jak jsi ho predtim instaloval, ale dal bych aptitude search qbittorent, jestli ho najde a pripadne z nej zjistil presny nazev baliku. Potom, pokud ho nemas nainstalovany, nainstaloval bych ho. Potom bych ho tim aptitude purge odinstaloval (tentokrat i s configama) a pak nainstaloval znovu ... Tak bych to udelal ja, protoze jsem liny zjistovat, jestli neexistuje nejaky nastroj na reset konfigu
<windors> idem sa odhlásiť z rootu skúsim to cez sudo lebo ako píšeš som už skúšal
<FrostyX> prihlaseni za roota / sudo tu nehraje roli
<windors> zaujímavé :D
<windors> no inštaloval som ho príkazom apt-get install qbittorrent
<FrostyX> hele tak to muzes zkusit treba pres centrum softwaru, nebo synaptic, zalezi co ti je blizsi ... 
<windors> mám kubuntu...centrum softvéru tu nefachá vôbec a ten muon package manager tiež nie :D
<windors> všetko inštalujem cez terminál
<FrostyX> :)
<windors> porazí ma :D asi nainštalujem debian -.-
<FrostyX> To nema smysl
<FrostyX> Spis mi teda jeste jednou zopakuj, kde je teda konkretne ted problem
<windors> je tento príkaz správne? "aptitude remove qbittorrent"
<SquirrelCZECH> je
<SquirrelCZECH> ale nevim proc to jednou delas pres apt-get a pak pres aptitude
<windors> root@MyWorld:~# aptitude remove qbittorrent
<windors> The following packages will be REMOVED:   libboost-filesystem1.46.1{u} libboost-system1.46.1{u} libboost-thread1.46.1{u} libtorrent-rasterbar6{u} qbittorrent 
<windors> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 5 to remove and 3 not upgraded.
<windors> Need to get 0 B of archives. After unpacking 8 634 kB will be freed.
<windors> Do you want to continue? [Y/n/?] y
<windors> (Číta sa databáza ... momentálne je nainštalovaných 109393 súborov alebo adresárov.
<windors> Odstraňuje sa qbittorrent ...
<windors> Odstraňuje sa libtorrent-rasterbar6 ...
<windors> Odstraňuje sa libboost-filesystem1.46.1 ...
<windors> Odstraňuje sa libboost-system1.46.1 ...
<windors> Odstraňuje sa libboost-thread1.46.1 ...
<windors> Spracúvajú sa spúšťače hicolor-icon-theme ...
<windors> Spracúvajú sa spúšťače man-db ...
<windors> idem ho teraz skúsiť nainštalovať
<windors> Spracúvajú sa spúšťače libc-bin ...
<windors> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<windors> dal som "aptitude update"," aptitude install qbittorrent" spustím qbittorrent ale stále chce heslo...
<Chinese_soup> uff, jsem zas o neco prisel
<Chinese_soup> jeste nebylo potreba solved; next?
<windors> no daj dačo :D
<windors> porazí ma :D 
<Chinese_soup> super, porazi ho, takze uz to nemusi resit - solved; next
<windors> chinese...daj si facku a hneď po tej facke niečo navrhni...cez aptitude to nejak nefachá
<Chinese_soup> proc bych mel, vubec nevim o co jde a nechce se mi cist ten dlouhy backlog
<FrostyX> Chvilku jsem tu nebyl, tak mi mozna utekl kousek diskuse, ale nerikal jsem mu, at to odinstaluje cez purge ?
<SquirrelCZECH> jj
<FrostyX> a udelal to nakonec ?
<SquirrelCZECH> nepovedlo se
<FrostyX> cez aptitude remove se mu to povedlo jak tak ctu ... ze mu to neslo pres purge se divim .. no co uz. solved; next pokud se nevrati :)
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
 * ZOMBitch sleduje, ze bylo velice vyhodne tu odpoledne nebyt :)
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
<Chinese_soup> solved; next uz tu bylo!
<SquirrelCZECH> tvl
<SquirrelCZECH> ja si na to snad udelam script /solved
<ZOMBitch> imho na takovou kokotinu staci alias ne? ;-)
<SquirrelCZECH> nebo :D
<FrostyX> radsi napis script na vyreseni toho problemu :-D
<ZOMBitch> nejakej 'UHO' script jo? :D
<FrostyX> ja mam zkratku UHO zazitou jako Univerzalni Hneda Omacka, co dostavame kazdy druhy den na intru jako stravu ... co jsi tim myslel ty ? :-D
<ZOMBitch> presne to :D
<FrostyX> :-)
<ZOMBitch> akorat lehce upraveny do scriptu ~ 'Univerzalni opravne script'
<FrostyX> jaktoze tu jeste takoveho bota nemame ?
<ZOMBitch> script na reseni jednoho problemu je nuda, to tu umime skoro vsichni, ale takovej UHOscript, to by byla pico revoluce :D
<ZOMBitch> pardon *pYco
<SquirrelCZECH> hmm
<SquirrelCZECH> to bych v zivote nevidal
<SquirrelCZECH> naprogramoval a zalozil firmu na opravu stroju
<SquirrelCZECH> ...
<SquirrelCZECH> :-)
<kaspi> hoj
<kaspi> mam malej problem :D jakejkoli input z mysi mi crashne Xka xD
<kaspi> mam i backtrace, ale nejsem z toho moudrejsi... deje se to po updatu na posledni kernel
<supersasho> ZOMBitch: ty tusim vyuzivas dropbox, tak len upozornenie ze je moznost ako ziskat 5GB dat navyse.. moja schranka sa momentalne rozrastla na 6BG a este dufam o 1GB porastie.. http://goo.gl/QoyhM to iste by malo byt aj s klientom na PC, ale treba samozrejme najnovsi build
<supersasho> ja som to spravil cez android, ale videl som navody pre windows, takze predpokladam ze to iste bude aj pre linux
#ubuntu-cz 2012-02-07
<Achab> bre odpolende
<Achab> kdo z vas zvlada javu? mi zas jednou dosel pres icq pozdrav od nejakeho ruskeho kamarada se softem myfoto.jar a nejak netusim co to dela a nevim jestli se mi chce studovat javu :D
<FrostyX> :-D
<Achab> no to neni k smichu :D
<Chinese_soup> tak proc ses tomu sam smal? :
<Chinese_soup> :)
<Achab> si to teda asi budu muset fakt nastudovat
<Achab> uz Vendor toho programu me pobavil prej Erosms
<Chinese_soup> tak to proste spust a nestuduj to :)
<Achab> to jsem taky zkousel samozrjeme :D
<Achab> jen nejak nedokazu vymyslet jak mam spusit aplikacku pro telefony
<Achab> asi to budu muset prasknout do svy stary nokie at se trochu pobavim
<Chinese_soup> wat
<Chinese_soup> odkdy je .jar aplikace pro mobily?
<Chinese_soup> *jen
<Achab> nerikam ze jen pro mobily ale proste nejak nemuzu vyzkoumat jak to spustit v pc
<Chinese_soup> java -jar myphoto.jar
<Chinese_soup> :D
<Achab> mmnt hodim ti vysledek
<Chinese_soup> nemusis, java nezajem :)
<Chinese_soup> ani ji tu nemam
<Achab> failed to load Main-Class manifest attribute from myfoto.jar
<Achab> proste v to kodu maj nekde chybu lamky
<Achab> kaslu na to jim nebudu opravovat trojany, rusakum potrefenjm
<Achab> no tvl kde ja mamto icq proflakly :D zas nejakej pozdrav, ale tentokrat jim nefunguje link :/
<Chinese_soup> icq sux
<Achab> njn ale zas mam spoustu ruskejch kamaradu co mi radi posilaji fortky
<Achab> a hlavne ve formatu exe a pod
<Chinese_soup> nj, se mas
<TadeasParik> vojtech_t, v devět nezapomeň ;-)
<TadeasParik> vojtech_t, dneska bych šel nejradši chrápat... doufám, že se to neprotáhne...
<vojtech_t> TadeasParik, nezapomenu, neboj
#ubuntu-cz 2012-02-09
<Achab> im back
<Misaq> hoj
<Chinese_soup> ohai
<FrostyX> bye :-D
<Chinese_soup> k
<Chinese_soup> solved; next
<|Nuclear|> tady to zas jednou zuje :D
<|Nuclear|> *zije :D
<suki> to vis, jak si prisel, tak vsichni radsi zmlkli :D
<Chinese_soup> ofc
#ubuntu-cz 2012-02-10
<DoNtIkE> nemate nekdo zkusenosti s gtk javou? 
<marmar_> ahojte vsetci. da sa v sed-e urobit takyto match? skontroluje riadok ci OBSAHUJE "str1","str2","str3" ale zaroven NEOBSAHUJE "str4" a to nezavisle na poradi hladanych stringov. potom vykona replace napr "str1". Dakujem za pomoc
<ales_> za jak dlouho se smaže 10 GB oddíl tímto příkazem - dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/hda bs=16k
<ales_> ?
#ubuntu-cz 2012-02-11
<tigrid> zdravim ma tu nekdo zkusenosti s instalaci APEX od Oracle ?
<[Ratten]> jde nekomu zalohovat komplet disk ? 
<[Ratten]> sem to zkousel nekolika zpusoby
<[Ratten]> a porad se to nekde sekne
<FrostyX> to by nemusel byt takovy problem ... kopirujes disk ze ktereho ti bezi system, nebo jiny ?
<SquirrelCZECH> hmm
<SquirrelCZECH> dd ?
<SquirrelCZECH> mi fungoval i na parition s / takze...
<SquirrelCZECH> (z toho systemu)
<FrostyX> jasne no, tak teda asi no problem. 
<FrostyX> [Ratten]: a na cem se ti to seklo ?
<[Ratten]> ou to uz nevim ale zalohuju system kterej bezi
<[Ratten]> ze se to pouziva to napise
<[Ratten]> nebo ze byl zmenen
<[Ratten]> to musim pres jinej system ze ?
<[Ratten]> h ja to chtel mit jako automaticke
<FrostyX> Jak ted psal Squirrel. Slo mu to i z beziciho systemu. Podivej se po nastroji dd
<Chinese_soup> nedivej se po nom, divej se na jeho manual!
<Chinese_soup> :)
<SquirrelCZECH> :-)
<[Ratten]> dd ? 
<Chinese_soup> man dd
<[Ratten]> j diky
<FrostyX> Mam tu iso live systemu. Potrebuju upravit par jeho souboru v /etc ... vi nekdo jak na to ? 
<Chinese_soup> nejde moutnout ten image?
<Chinese_soup> asi bych se koukl na to jakym stylem se to mountuje pri tom bootovani a to pak praktikoval s read-write pravy nebo neco v tom smyslu
<FrostyX> jako ja jsem to iso mountnul, jenze tu nikde neni / jak ho znam. Beztak to bude v necem komprimovane. 
<Chinese_soup> iso?
<Chinese_soup> dafuq
<Chinese_soup> to iso nemyslim
<Chinese_soup> jako to jo, ale v tom je jeste image toho systemu ne?
<FrostyX> jojo, urcite jo. Jak by se to melo jmenovat ?
<Chinese_soup> treba ted tu mam v mechanice cd opensuse11.4 v nem je slozka boot; soubor config.isoclient; soubor syslinux.cfg a pak ten image  openSUSE-gnome-11.4-livecd-gnome-read-only.x86_64-2.8.0
<Chinese_soup> bohuzel nevim jak to funguje u debianu/ubuntu, sorry :)
<FrostyX> hned ti reknu co tu mam ja
<Chinese_soup> k
<Chinese_soup> ja jdu na velkou
<Chinese_soup> :D
<FrostyX> namountoval jsem iso toho systemu do adresare a toto je v nem http://pastebin.com/DpmB4cjg ... 
<Chinese_soup> tak to bude asi ./live/filesystem.squashfs
<Chinese_soup> kdyztak se koukni po souboru co ma 500 MB a vys
<Chinese_soup> pokud mas tedy full live cd
<Chinese_soup> proste ten nejvetsi soubor je vetsinou image toho systemu
<FrostyX> okey
<FrostyX> jo, mas asi pravdu ... ma 240M a cele to iso ma 260M ... ted mi rekni, jak muzu to filesystem.squashfs upravit :)
<Chinese_soup> mountnes ho nejakym zpusobem jako readwrite
<Chinese_soup> co myslis, ze to s tim dela, kdyz to bootujes
<Chinese_soup> mountne to
<Chinese_soup> jakym zpusobem uz ti bud rekne google nebo nekdo jiny :)
<FrostyX> dobra tedy. 
<Chinese_soup> rad jsem pomohl
<FrostyX> jojo, diky moc. Uz jsem mel nutkani si/nekomu ublizit :)
<Chinese_soup> oh to ne!
<Chinese_soup> ze ja nebyl u pocitace driv!
<Chinese_soup> co jdes vlastne upravovat?
<Chinese_soup> btw az to vyresis, tak ja si to uz asi nebudu pamatovat, takze kdyby sis to pamatoval ty, tak mi klidne posli link, nebo mi napis jake distro si nahodil a tak
<FrostyX> jj, dopisu to do toho blogu a dam vedet
<Chinese_soup> FrostyX: díky; taky si chci podobnou vec udelat, ale zatim o tom nechci moc mluvit :) hlavne by me zajimalo co zvolis na wm
<Chinese_soup> *zvolis za
<FrostyX> ja se prave snazim pouzit to distro webconverger ... je vytvorene primo za timhle ucelem
<FrostyX> maji tam dwm. Nebo alespon v debug modu
<Chinese_soup> ok
<Chinese_soup> a co ze tu nemate nejakeho bota s !google :D
<Chinese_soup> spatne se tu helpuje pak!
<SquirrelCZECH> udelej
<SquirrelCZECH> :-)
<Chinese_soup> mam
<Chinese_soup> :)
<Chinese_soup> akorat jsem jeste nedoresil problem s diakritikou :)
<Chinese_soup> !google 4 ubuntu
<bafinky> [1] http://www.ubuntu.com/ | Homepage | Ubuntu --  [2] http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download | Download | Ubuntu --  [3] http://www.ubuntu.com/business/desktop | Desktop | Ubuntu --  [4] http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_(operating_system) | Ubuntu (operating system) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 
<Chinese_soup> v podstate je to cele na pikacu, protoze ja nikdy nic nedodelam poradne :D
<Chinese_soup> (problem s diakritikou = nedají se hledat dotazy s diakritikou)
#ubuntu-cz 2012-02-12
<h00ked> mate nekdo zkusenosti s adaptec radicema?
<h00ked> to jsou strasny kramy... :D
<h00ked> omg adaptec neumi rychlou inicializaci raidu... mi z toho drbne
<Chinese_soup> :)
<h00ked> si zkus raidovat 15x146GB tim nejpomalejsim zpusobem ktery existuje twl... asi jim napisu nepekny mail :D
<Chinese_soup> :D
<Chinese_soup> nasrat, mam 80 GB HDD
<Chinese_soup> solved; next :D
<h00ked> jako diskove pole naprosto idealni no :D
<Chinese_soup> :D
<h00ked> akorat mi prijde zajimave... jak se muze ze tri disku udelat raid5? :D
<h00ked> ja mel za to, ze jsou potreba minimalne ctyri disky :D
<Chinese_soup> oni tam jsou, jen o tom nevis, protoze si to automaticky koupilo nejake z ebay :D
<Chinese_soup> automaticky si je to do sebe narvalo
<Chinese_soup> to vis no, ses otocil
<Chinese_soup> a tos nemel delat
<SquirrelCZECH> tri staci ne?
<SquirrelCZECH> 1 na 1/2 dat, druhy na druhou 1/2 dat a treti na hash?
<SquirrelCZECH> s tim ze se to samozrejmne strid
<SquirrelCZECH> a
<h00ked> bleh, uz je skoro pulka
#ubuntu-cz 2013-02-05
<FrostyX> Prekvapko pro me? Jaktoze si prohlizec (konkretne flash) neuklada nacitany video nekde v /home, ale pouziva v / neco jinyho (nvm presne co, jen jsem si ted vsiml, ze se mi pri refreshi uvolnilo 200M mista na jinym oddilu nez mam /home)
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: hm /tmp? :)
<FrostyX> asi ... ale ja mel vzdycky za to, ze se to uklada do nejakyho ~/.cache/chromium, nebo nekde v ~/.config/chromium kdyz ten adresar ma u me 500MB
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: neni tam historie?
<ZOMBitch> kua se tam cihnu sam neasi :D
<ZOMBitch> 13M 2013-01-29 16:57 .config/google-chrome/ ... ale naprosto to nepouzivam :)
<ZOMBitch> vsimate si taky, ze cim vetsi kapacitu na disku clovek ma tim vetsi je tam bordel? :D
<FrostyX> Jo ... a nehlede na kapacitu, furt je to plny ... a uz me to sere :-D
<ZOMBitch> :D
<ZOMBitch> ale zas je fakt, ze vypalovacka uz u me predstavuje jen zatez celeho case a zrouta elektriky :)
<ZOMBitch> kdyzby to alespon udrzelo muj obrovskej hrnek caje ... ale to asi china plast neda
<FrostyX> Tak to je jasny. Jenze ten nejvetsi bordel neni v datech. Nejvic me stve jak se ztraci misto na systemovym oddilu. 
<ZOMBitch> nesmis instalovat porad nejaky kraviny :D
<FrostyX> tak moment :-D ted me napada, ze vim co muzu smazat 
<ZOMBitch> sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean
<FrostyX> tak, a jsem o giga volnejsi :-D
<ZOMBitch> hm, ziskal jsem tak 200MB ... next step? :D
<FrostyX>  sudo emerge -C urbanterror openarena
<FrostyX> :-D
<ZOMBitch> :)
<FrostyX> a ja tady promazaval /var/www :-D
<ZOMBitch> :D
<ZOMBitch> kua uz nemam co na / mazat
<FrostyX> to je presne muj problem
<ZOMBitch> mam vsechno v knihovnach :( 1,6G 2013-02-03 14:27 /usr/lib
<ZOMBitch> lol 137M 2013-01-31 16:43 /opt/google/chrome/
<ZOMBitch> ... jo to je tim, ze instaluju chujoviny co nepotrebuju :D
<FrostyX> :-D
#ubuntu-cz 2013-02-06
<belias> zdravim, poradite mi nekdo jak rozbalit bin soubor?
<FrostyX> hoj
<belias> cau jacku :) vis? :-D
<FrostyX> Tak jako jestli to chces urcite rozbalit .. zkusil bych normalni klikatko, co je v systemu na rozbalovani baliku :-D
<belias> v kontextovem menu je to jako neznamy soubor a vsechny spravce archivu pisou neznamy soubor
<FrostyX> Kurna, uz se me ale nekdo ptal, jak rozbalit .bin .. co se s tim snazite delat? 
<belias> mam tady doom3 a potrebuju z toho dostat soubory .pk 
<belias> uz to asi mam :-)
<FrostyX> super :-)
<belias> reseni problemu je nasledujici: pokud mate problem s bin souborem - hledejte v pocitaci iso soubory stejne hry. uz jste to nekdy resili, neslo to tak jste stahli iso xD
<ZOMBitch> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-convert-bincue-files-to-iso-in-ubuntu.html :P
<FrostyX> dejte nekdo do topicu "Po polozeni dotazu vyckejte, nez se Zomb vrati z prace. On bude vedet" :-D
<ZOMBitch> :D
<ZOMBitch> jen jsem tak ze zajimavosti hodil par slov do googlu ;)
#ubuntu-cz 2013-02-07
<jdrab> o/
#ubuntu-cz 2013-02-08
<rado> Ahojte. Je tu niekto s Xubuntu? Potrebujem poradit.
<jdrab> o/
<jdrab> http://files.drab.name/software-center.png
<jdrab> :D
<ZOMBitch> xubuntu mam na notesu, ale jeste jsem byl ve worku neasi :D
<ZOMBitch> jdrab: ROFL
<ZOMBitch> zlaty aptitude :P
<jdrab> jj :D
<jdrab> si hovorim vyskusam unity ze co tam popada 
<jdrab> a mozno sa mi este podari to znov aspravit tak to reportnem
<jdrab> bo je to otravne 
<ZOMBitch> verim :)
<ZOMBitch> --- seznam.cz ping statistics ---
<ZOMBitch> 100 packets transmitted, 96 received, 4% packet loss, time 99165ms
<ZOMBitch> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 9.355/35.366/105.118/20.806 ms
<ZOMBitch> docela na pest
<FrostyX> ZOMBitch: nevis nahodou, jestli je mozny provozovat dropbox a nemit Xka? 
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: vim ze jsem se v tom pred rokem nejak stoural, ale mam pocit ze to moc nedopadlo, nevim jak je tomu dnes
<FrostyX> aha ... kamarad pise, at hodim /var/www systemu kde nejsou X na dropbox ... protoze psat weby pres FTP/SSH neni asi cool ... takze s timhle asi moc neuspeju teda jo?
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: cekej, ctu :D
<ZOMBitch> http://www.dropboxwiki.com/Text_Based_Linux_Install
<ZOMBitch> nebo cti taky :)
<ZOMBitch> podle vseho to jde :)\
<FrostyX> musim bezet pak zkusim
<FrostyX> dik
<ZOMBitch> jj :)
<ZOMBitch> btw psal jsem to snad pokazdy na SSH :D
#ubuntu-cz 2013-02-09
<Willi-Smith> ahoj lidi, nevite nekdo jak tisknout unicode  v cecku neco jako printf("%c", '\0x10C') pro č (co samozdřejme nefunguje)
#ubuntu-cz 2014-02-03
* pratchett.freenode.net changed the topic of #ubuntu-cz to: Oficiální IRC kanál české a slovenské Ubuntu komunity | http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/Pomoc | http://forum.ubuntu.cz/ |
<jdrab> http://alarmknopf.files.wordpress.com/2014/02/spezialexperten.jpg
<jdrab> :D
<jdrab> o/
#ubuntu-cz 2014-02-05
<SmokeTidUp> ciao! :) Fiiha. Uz je to dlouho, co jsem tu nebyl. :O Jak se vsichni mate? Je tu vubec nekdo..? :D
<hexo> neni
<hexo> leaver
#ubuntu-cz 2014-02-07
<jirka_> potřeboval bych pomoct s nastavením cyrus sieve a doručováním do českých složek, víte někdo jak na to? 
#ubuntu-cz 2014-02-09
<do2o> Ahoj, chtel byc se vas zeptat na vase zkusenosti s NFS. Neresil jste nekdo problem s pomalym zapisem na Nfs server? 
<do2o> Ubuntu server i klient
<hubert__> hezky vecir preju :) dokazete mi nekdo poradit s conky? Stahl jsem si moc pekny theme, ale vykresluje se mu divne pozadi.. asn't answered here; where can I get help?
<hubert__> http://gyazo.com/f44d3e5f9a4c319f59ac8970c1131f80
<hubert__> Tady je to ukazano..
<hubert__> Pouzivam OpenBox a posledni LTS Ub.. 
<hubert__> A ta anglicka cast me prvni zpravy je misclick.. :)
#ubuntu-cz 2015-02-02
<Noxvil> ahoj
<Noxvil> cau
<martasbncz> potion děkuji,konečně jsem se k tomu dostal a scriptík (pingu/fpingu) si upravil pro své potřeby,pro ISP-éčko jasný důkaz a konečně máknul :-)
<martasbncz> díkes
<potion> jop tak to som rad ze to pomohlo :)
#ubuntu-cz 2015-02-04
<martasbncz_> ..poslyšte ,jsem tu opravdu krátce na to abych něco měnil
<martasbncz_> vím,že ubuntu/kubuntu a jiné forky používá více lidí z ČR
<martasbncz_> systémy jsou hodně podobné debianu,to mi asi neupřete a logicky,víc hlav,víc ví...
<martasbncz_> rozhodíme sítě,aby se tu našlo víc "živých" ?
<martasbncz_> ..a teď mě klidně zatlučte do křemíkového nebe :-)
<potion> kludne rozhod site :)
<martasbncz_> potion:  důvod k této reakci mám v podstě jen jeden, jsi jediný,který reaguje s cílem pomoci a poradit
<martasbncz_> podle mě je to v naprostém souladu šíření dobré myšlenky nezatratit nové uživatele
<martasbncz_> a ostatním poskytnout možnost výběru OS jako takového 
<martasbncz_> nemusí bývalí windowsáci nás linuxáky brát jako namyšlené,vševědoucí hackery(či crackery)
<martasbncz_> ale jako někoho,kdo jim dokáže vysvětlit v čem výhody jsou a kde třeba ne..
<martasbncz_> je to jen o komunikaci s nimi
<martasbncz_> a jak říkám,jsi jeden z mála,kdo zareagoval a ač jsem nováček,jsi ochotný mi pomoci..dík
<martasbncz_> ..nebo se alespoň ozvat..to si myslím umím ocenit
<martasbncz_> ..čistě náhodně...nesetkal se někdo s nickem p4t0k ?
<martasbncz_> ..nebo třeba trancelius...pohodový týpci,pro něž je python,java,php,html jak rodný jazyk..ale oni to co umí dají i dál
<martasbncz_> a podle mě..v tom je síla !
<martasbncz_> už jen s nimi s nimi se bavit je prostě pro mě ponaučení...a teď se ostatní třeba smějte
#ubuntu-cz 2015-02-05
<Noxvil> ahoj muzu mit dotaz?
<Noxvil> cau
<Noxvil> jaky casti serveru potrebuju na webovky a ftp je to lamp a samba file system?
<dvx> hmm
<dvx> uz se odpoved nedovi :)
<potion> Noxvil19: ano lamp urcite, ak tym myslis samozrejme linux apache mysql php
<potion> Noxvil19: sambu ako sa to vezme, samba je na windowsacke zdielanie, smb server, ale mozes miesto toho pouzit ftp a to napr. vsfptd, proftpd alebo pure-frpd
<potion> ale kludne sambu, akurat to nebude fungovat ako ftp
<Noxvil19> jo dik uz jsem si nasel presny definice balíků
<Noxvil19> jinak ahoj
<Noxvil19> mam tam openssh  lamp a tomcat
<Noxvil19> openssh na ftp prez treba total commander lamp kvuli tomu owncloudu a tomcat kdyby nahodou jsem to potreboval
<Noxvil19> zatim jenom zkousim ve virtualboxu
<Noxvil19> jeste mi schazí mb 
<Noxvil19> a co vlastně dělaš ze chodis az pozde vecer?
<Noxvil19> jeste mam jednu otazku proc mi nejde prikaz halt/poweroff pise ze musim na root ale tam se nedostanu
<potion> napis sudo halt
<potion> prikazom sudo vykonavas nasledujuci prikaz ako root
<potion> a po prikaze sudo pises heslo svojho uzivatela
<Noxvil19> aha
<Noxvil19> diky moc
<potion> jop nz, ja tu som aj cez den, ale po praci som bol v telocvicni tak som dorazil dom az neskor
<Noxvil19> ja jsem se akorad docetl ze se da udelat normalne root user ale neni to doporuceny
<potion> tak on ten user tam existuje
<potion> ked napises sudo su -
<potion> a das tam to svoje heslo, tak sa ti zmeni uzivatel na roota
<potion> a potom to sudo uz nemusis pisat
<potion> vsekty prikazi pak pises ako root
<Noxvil19> aha
<potion> ale pre ubuntu najdes 99% navodou pisanych stylom zdaj sudo apt-get install neaky-balik
<potion> vzdy zacinaju sudom, ak sa jedna o neake prikazy na ktore ma opravneni iba root
<Noxvil19> a tak me staci vedet vyznam 
<potion> a inak ak ti dakto radi neaky prikaz co nepoznas tak skus vzdy: man sudo
<potion> ako na precitanie manualovej stranky toho prikazu
<potion> vo virtuale to tak nevadi, ale ak by si na realnom stroji zadal neaky prikaz co ti dakto poradi zle, tak to moze mat spatne nasledky :D
<Noxvil19> jasny no
<Noxvil19> ono kdyz tam mas projekt za pul mega a jedinym prikazem si to cely zrusis tak to pak nasere
<potion> jj, a co si ja pametam tak niekedy ludia radi radili take prikazi ako rm -rf / a podobne :D
<potion> remove recursive all files from / ... dnes uz to snad ani linux nedovoli iba tak, ale neskusal som to
<Noxvil19> hadam ze to bude formatovani disku
<potion> ;-))
<Noxvil19> jeste mam dotaz
<potion> povidej
<Noxvil19> kdyz pak budu mit ten owncloud da se udelat abych nemusel psat svoji vnitrni adresu pocitace jako 10.0.2.15 ale abych napsal treba jen http://server a nacetlo mi to stejne jako ta IP
<Noxvil19> a musim na to mit ten DNS server?
<Noxvil19> nebo to staci napsat jenom nekam do config souboru
<Noxvil19> ifconfig - Configure/check a network interface (newer: ip addr, ip link)  ??
<potion> staci napisat do suboru v linuxe ide o subor /etc/hosts
<potion> a do neho doplnis riadok: 10.0.2.15 serverhost
<potion> a pak do browsra das len serverhost a sup si tam
<potion> vo windowse je ten subor tiez, ale je niekde v system32/etc... alebo tak neako
<Noxvil19> neco podobnyho je ve winu taky etc/hosts 
<Noxvil19> ve winu to znam sice jsem presne nevedel vyznam ale uz jsem do toho taky pridaval IP kvuli nejakymu problemu se hrou
<Noxvil19> asi zacnu pouzivat linux rozhodne se neco naucim
<potion> jasne, ono ak myslis wine ako prikaz/program v linuxe tak ten pouziva urcite ten linuxacky /etc/hosts
<potion> ja tam mam docela plno hostov :)
<Noxvil19> 127.0.0.1 3dns.adobe.com 3dns-1.adobe.com 3dns-2.adobe.com 3dns-3.adobe.com 3dns-4.adobe.com activate.adobe.com activate-sea.adobe.com activate-sjc0.adobe.com activate.wip.adobe.com 127.0.0.1 activate.wip1.adobe.com activate.wip2.adobe.com activate.wip3.adobe.com activate.wip4.adobe.com adobe-dns.adobe.com adobe-dns-1.adobe.com adobe-dns-2.adobe.com adobe-dns-3.adobe.com adobe-dns-4.adobe.com
<Noxvil19> jestlipak vis proc to tam mam
<potion> :-)) urcite aby si mal spravne nastavene adobe  ;)
<Noxvil19> jojo a hlavne abych si ho mohl cracknout
<Noxvil19> ne ze bych si ho nechtel koupit ale kvuli moji uprave fotek jednou za rok to fakt nema cenu
<potion> gimp
<potion> ale je pravda ze to doteraz neviem pouzivat, ale tak ak by som tomu venoval hodku/dve googlenia a precitania si neakeho tutorialu tak by to slo
<potion> gimp je taky adobe pre linux (aj windows) je zadarmo a docela kvalitny
<Noxvil19> kdyz ja uz jsem si zvykl na adobe a gimp se uz nechci ucit kdyz to tak moc nepotrebuju
<potion> jasne
<potion> ja som bol zvyknuty na malovani, a teraz uz nepouzivam radsej nic :D
<potion> tak maximalne prikaz convert na zmenu rozlisenia fotky ;)
<Noxvil19> na to jsem mel zonera ten to umel dobre ale adobe to taky zvlada celkem dobre
<Noxvil19> mam otevrenej hosts ale mam to prazny
<potion> no to nevadi
<potion> a to mas na tom virtuale, alebo u seba na kompe
<potion> ?
<potion> mal by si to prepisat u seba na PC, z ktoreho chces potom pristupovat na ten server
<Noxvil19> jo aha
<potion> ty mas na svojom pc tiez linux hej ?
<Noxvil19> ve virtualu to mam
<potion> jop, tam mas ten server
<potion> a virtual ti bezi v com ?
<Noxvil19> na windowsu
<potion> C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\etc\hosts
<potion> v hentom subore si dopis ten 10.0.2.15 hostname
<Noxvil19> jo to vim akorad ted lustim ip adresu
<potion> ifconfig
<Noxvil19> dik ja myslel ze by to slo pres ip -d
<potion> jop tak ip addr
<Noxvil19> http://www2.cs.siu.edu/~cs406/postings/commands.pdf
<Noxvil19> sorry
<Noxvil19> nejde mi to
<potion> co ti nejde ? 
<potion> ten hosts ?
<Noxvil19> nemuzu to pingnout nic
<potion> a pastni mi prosim na http://pastebin.com/  vystup z ip addr
<potion> a tiez potom ten tvoj hosts z windows
<potion> inak to .pdf je dost dobre, niektore veci ani ja nepoznam :)
<Noxvil19> proste mam tady etho inet adr: 10.0.2.15 Všesměr:10.0.2.255 
<potion> jop
<potion> a ten hosts ?
<Noxvil19> nejde mi to z virtuali zkopirovat do winu
<Noxvil19> dobry cky minutku
<potion> no to nemas mat vo virtuale
<potion> ten subor C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\etc\hosts  mas zmenit a dat tam tu IP 10.0.2.15 a za to hostname
#ubuntu-cz 2015-02-06
<Noxvil> Cau
<Noxvil> Ahoj da se v linuxu napsat neco jako je fat soubor pro ms dos? Davkovy soubor pro ms prikazovou radku
<Noxvil> Poradi nekdo?
#ubuntu-cz 2016-02-13
<tigrik626> Ahojte 
<donhi> cau
<tigrik626> Ahojte :)
#ubuntu-cz 2018-02-09
<dyqivojx> (_)                                               | |
<dyqivojx> _ _ __ ___   ___ _   _ _ __   ___ _ __ _ __   ___| |_ ___   ___  _ __ __ _
<dyqivojx> | | '__/ __| / __| | | | '_ \ / _ \ '__| '_ \ / _ \ __/ __| / _ \| '__/ _` |
<dyqivojx> | | | | (__ _\__ \ |_| | |_) |  __/ |  | | | |  __/ |_\__ \| (_) | | | (_| |
<dyqivojx> |_|_|  \___(_)___/\__,_| .__/ \___|_|  |_| |_|\___|\__|___(_)___/|_|  \__, |
<dyqivojx> | |                                             __/ |
<dyqivojx> |_|                                            |___/
<dyqivojx> pajinek Urbanecm susancalavera jednorozec messa ubuntulog mgp
#ubuntu-cz 2020-02-09
<scpketer> ahoj všichni
<scpketer> docela prázdné zde
